# My first pet rats



## Yoggy (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi all! I just got my first pet rats a few weeks ago. They are both one-year-old girls that came from separate homes. They were both solitary rats, so I took them in with the hope that they would bond and become friends, and maybe be less lonely. They're sharing a cage now, and never fight, but they normally don't hang out much together yet. But it's been less than a week, so I'm not worried yet.

Here is a pic of them enjoying some treats together. The left one is Sherona, the right one is Natalie. I keep getting home from work after dark, so I haven't been able to take many decent pics of them. This is the best one so far. More coming soon!


----------



## Cstaar (Mar 7, 2012)

They are beautiful, good luck with them


----------



## TachisMom (Oct 17, 2012)

They're both beautiful!!! Glad to see they found a loving home


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

Gorgeous rats, and good on you for taking them and letting them have a good life with company of their own kind, as they should!


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

They are both so cute!


----------



## Poodlepalooza (Aug 9, 2012)

Yay for them & yay for you for giving them a life together! Beautiful girls!!


----------



## Yoggy (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I posted in another thread about my concern that the rats were totally ignoring each other, but I had nothing to worry about. They're sharing their hammock and grooming each other right now! And Natalie, the more nervous of the two, boggled when I was petting her!

I admit I cheated a little to help them get more used to each other. I followed a trick I read about online and put a small blob of yogurt on each of their backs. They had to lick it off each other, and now they're sleeping beside each other instead of opposite sides of the cage. What cuties!


----------



## Rat-1- (Jul 22, 2012)

Awe good luck


----------



## Yoggy (Oct 29, 2012)

Here's a slightly better quality photo. They sleep together in their hammock every day now! They're definitely starting to bond!


----------



## Rats Mommy (Nov 3, 2012)

Adorable!


----------



## JBlas (Oct 21, 2012)

They are such beautiful girls! The yogurt idea is great...I'll have to remember that one when I introduce new males to my presently solo dumbo male, Pooh!


----------



## Yoggy (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm finally home during the day when it's light out, so I got some much better pics today. They're just the biggest sweeties ever! I'm guessing Natalie is the dominant one, because she's always crawling on top of Sherona


----------



## Violet_SilverBlueWolf (Nov 4, 2012)

Yoggy said:


> Thanks everyone! I posted in another thread about my concern that the rats were totally ignoring each other, but I had nothing to worry about. They're sharing their hammock and grooming each other right now! And Natalie, the more nervous of the two, boggled when I was petting her!
> 
> I admit I cheated a little to help them get more used to each other. I followed a trick I read about online and put a small blob of yogurt on each of their backs. They had to lick it off each other, and now they're sleeping beside each other instead of opposite sides of the cage. What cuties!


Hmm that was clever of U lol


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Awww soooo cute!


----------



## FinnishChick (Sep 25, 2012)

I can't get over how awesome their coats are! I love how Natalie looks like she has a mask, and I love the overall coat color of Sherona! Do you know what her exact coat color is? It looks like she is a blue, but I am not entirly sure. It is great that these two get along well considering they were solitary rats before hand. How are you liking your "rat owning" experience so far?


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

